# Your Pax rating system



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I've read a few posts about rating pax, and was wondering: should drivers have a similar system to each other? I've had nice pax with low ratings, and bad pax with 5*. For weeks before this forum, I always 5*'d everyone (I've learned better).

For me here is my current work in progress for rating pax: 
Start with 3*
+1 for being outside when I pull up
+1 for being pleasant in conversation or attitude.
+1 if I'm taking them from/to a hospital or church.
-1 if they take 3+ minutes to get everyone in (groups have trickled in)
-1 if they are rude or get upset with my GPS routing
-1 for bad smell
-1 if they leave trash in the back
-1 for a shopping cart of groceries that I carry up to their house (tippers exempt)
+4 for a tip.

Is this already too complicated? I've never dealt with cleaning, but unless I make money in the process, I could see that being -2... I have used the 1* never match again feature. I almost 1*'d someone who had filled the back with groceries that I helped load and unload...just before getting back in, $2 changed it to a 5*.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi and thanks for joining the forum.

So if I am ready but quiet I only get 4??!! 
I get a starting of 3 plus 4 if I tip??!!

Some drivers will just rate 1 for short trips or shopping bags or waiting 5.5 mins.You will find so many different and sometimes ridiculous systems used by drivers.

I assess each trip. They start with a 5 and they stay a 5 unless there is a *justifiable* reason. Eg if happy drunk or focus on their phone the whole trip they stay a 5.

If I was your pax and you told me how you rated pax, what rating do you think I would give you?

You have to work out what is right in your mind. Just don't overthink it.

This newbie link maybe of assistance. https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's funny. Drivers almost universally say how unfair the star system is for drivers. But when it comes to a passenger, if they see a low rating they know for certain it's going to be a problem ride. lol


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a new driver and my rubric for rating pax might change, but for now it's uncomplicated. If I'd give them a ride again they get a 5; if not they get a 1. I haven't given any 1s, yet.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> I'm a new driver and my rubric for rating pax might change, but for now it's uncomplicated. If I'd give them a ride again they get a 5; if not they get a 1. I haven't given any 1s, yet.


Hi and thanks for joining the forum.

I apply the same. Good on you.

This newbie link maybe of assistance. https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I would never tell a Pax the system, but Uber doesn't cut them off for a low rating, so we can use all 5 stars. If I were designing the 5 * rating for drivers, an average under 3 would cause the driver problems. 

Considering many drivers rate everyone 5*, rating someone 4* will barely be noticed. If many/most drivers had similar methods of rating, then ratings would mean something.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TedInTampa said:


> If many/most drivers had similar methods of rating, then ratings would mean something.


If you get a ping from somebody with a 4.3 or a 4.5, that means something to you, doesn't it?


----------



## Speedracer415 (Jan 8, 2017)

No one under 4.6 at night. Daytime it's 4.3.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Speedracer415 said:


> No one under 4.6 at night. Daytime it's 4.3.


Same here. And no pools at night either.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I got so picky that whenever I Drive that if the rider rating is not a 4.8 or higher I let the request ping away, I rarely one star passengers but if it's bad they will get a bad rating and I also write to uber and say I don't want to be paired with rider again...Low rated riders makes it bad on themselves regardless if uber kicks them off the platform or not because they either don't gets a ride or half to wait a lot longer before a driver pick them up.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

So, months later, my system has gotten much simpler:
You tip, 5 stars.
Heading to/from hospital, church, funeral, 5 stars
You smell, are rude, or otherwise annoying, 1 star (2-3 people a month) Drug dealer counting cash who dropped a baby blue power coated dime sized bag was yesterday's. The defense attorneys who were my next fare took care of that.
Everyone else, 2 stars. You should have tipped. Want me to raise it, tip $1 in app. I have raised 3 ratings (day 1 of in app tipping). I will raise more.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

I think a 5☆ rating system is way too complicated. I'm a simple guy, so I try not to over think it when it comes to rating my riders.

5☆: no problems and I have no qualms about giving you a ride in the future.
4☆: you were ok but need work on one or two things such as not making me wait or closing the door too hard.
2 or 3 ☆: too much thought on my part needed to determine these ratings, so I don't rate riders a 2 or 3.
1☆: you're a total tool and I never want to give you a ride again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

All riders get 5 stars within seconds of the trip ending.

Then I scribble in my notebook which passengers were jerks, did stupid crap, etc. Usually the stupid crap on it's own isn't enough for a downrate, but there are exceptions, such as trying to overload my vehicle.

But then I watch my 5 star ratings and total rated trips like a hawk. If my total rated trips ever go up and my 5 stars do not, I go back to my log and flag all the paxholes who didn't deserve 5 stars to begin with and scribble their new rating next to them. Usually between 1 and 4 stars depending on what ratings the paxholes gave me. Then I wait... weeks, months, whatever. Bam, rerate passenger.

I feel this system is fair for the pax because I'm not just rating them based on how they rate me retaliatorily. All the pax that get a downrate really probably deserved the downrate from the get-go, but usually I'm too nice. When they start hitting my ratings though, no more mr. nice cat.

For example, last night I had a paxhole that spent the whole trip whining about surge prices. I did 5 trips and got three 5 star ratings and two 4 star ratings. That whining pax is in my notes to change her rating to a 4 star in a week or two. The other guy who rated me 4 stars, I'm pretty sure I know who he is... but I'll let it go he keeps his 5 stars. He rated me 4 stars because at a stoplight I rolled down my window and started yelling at the other car that his headlight was out. That was my fault, so I won't penalize the pax. I deserved that 4 star.


----------

